# Thought's on a used Tablesaw



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

been looking thru CL and found a couple TS's that I think are better than the Direct Drive I have now.

Craftsman 113.298751 (needs a motor) Cast Iron wings
Craftsman 113.298470 running w/ stamed steel wings

I have a older Motor from one I tried to restore but couldn;t get any of the trunion freed up short of soaking it in a 55 gallon drum of penetrating oil. The motor ran so I kept that and the one wing off of it.

Opinions as to if either of them are worth the 75-100 bucks they're asking?


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Pictures are allways nice, I can't visualize the saws your talking about, nor can I find them on the web.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

all I have are images of the first.... 


















The second is similar with stamped steel extensions......


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, well I guess it all depends on what you want to spend and how much time you want to put into it. The saw is probably better than the cable drive you have now, but those open cast iron wings can be some real finger pinchers, personally I think they are dangerous. If it was me, I'd be looking for a old Delta / Rockwell Contractors saw, they hold their value better. I just bought a 9 inch with the motor, the stand, the fence, and a miter gauge for less than your talking, and it runs great.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

or a Craftsman 113.298240 (not in this auction)

like this one : http://cgi.ebay.com/Craftsman-10-in...ryZ20789QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Another option:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DELTA-SHOPMASTE...ryZ20789QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Keep lookin, Shopmaster is lowend Delta. It has a direct drive motor.


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

10" DELTA SHOPMASTER TABLE SAW MODEL# TS350 , is this a good deal for around $150.00? i have an older contractor saw right now...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Depending on condition they're just about worth the asking price IMHO...even if only for parts. A used 1hp Craftsman motor goes for ~ $60-$75 bucks, so offer accordingly. The basic guts are the same as the newer Ridgid saws....with an upgraded fence, good belt, good alignment, good blade, and some elbow grease, those old saws can be made to perform quite well.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*craftsman tablesaws*

I don't know where you are located,but I was looking thru the adds sun in Tampa here and there were about 3 or 4 craftsman TS with the cast iron tables for less than a 100.00 bucks and all were running,but if all the parts are there and tight,you still might end up with a nice saw if you have a strong motor.

ken


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Considering I'm heading to Va next week.... I figured why not look down that way......

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/tls/804290150.html

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/807077639.html

Thoughts no those?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Considering I'm heading to Va next week.... I figured why not look down that way......
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/tls/804290150.html
> 
> ...


The Craftsman is overpriced at $385 IMO, the Delta looks like an awesome deal if it's in as good shape as it appears in the pic....I'd definitely be corresponding about that one. It may not hang around long.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I reached a deal with the guy!!!! considering it's 4 states away... and I'll be down there next weekend. He was willing to take Paypal for a deposit on it so we're both covered on the deal!!!!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish I knew enough about these old Craftsman saws to know which ones are worth a hoot... I see old Craftsman cast iron contractor saws on Craigslist all the time here for $100.00 or less still running, and in generally good shape, just typically surface rust on the table...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool. I messed around and built an old Craftsman (kinda forgot about the thread until I read this one) awhile back out of parts from 50's and 60"s saws...It now sets in my shop as my favorite . http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=41345#post41345


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dbhost said:


> I wish I knew enough about these old Craftsman saws to know which ones are worth a hoot... I see old Craftsman cast iron contractor saws on Craigslist all the time here for $100.00 or less still running, and in generally good shape, just typically surface rust on the table...


Craftsman saws with the prefix 113 were made by Emerson until ~ 1997....the same company that now owns Ridgid, and the same company that built the Ridgid saws from ~ 1997 until ~ 2004, at which time they contracted with Ryobi's parent company to build them...the name is still owned by Ridgid. Ryobi built the Craftsman saws from ~ 1997 until ~ 2004. These saws are not all the same but were similar and have many parts that are interchangeable.

Many of the Emerson made full size Craftsman contractor saws had a number like 113.298XXX, and were very similar from model to model, often only varying by the options like the wing material, fence type, type of leg stand, and other options. AFAIK, as long as they start with 113, are full size (27"d x 40"w w/wings), cast iron, and have at least a 1hp (13-14amp) belt drive induction motor, many of the parts will be interchangeable, and the saw should be worth ~ $100 and some refurb time. The Ryobi made saws started with 315.XXXXXX, prior to Emerson it was King Seeley (103.XXXXXX). I'm sure the King Seeley saws were well made but I'm not sure how standard the parts were. The Ryobi made saws should be more standard, and while not as well respected as the Emerson made saws, can still be transformed into a decent running saw. The vast majority of standard full size saws can be equipped with new motors if needed, new belt, new fence, new wings, new miter gauge, new leg stand, etc. Many parts are still available, and used parts from another old saw are an option if need be.

If you're looking to resurrect one, make sure it's belt drive and not the Sears "Flex" drive, and make sure they're cast iron and not aluminum, but even those saws have some value depending on what's on them. Even if you're not looking to fix one up, they can be worth that much in parts on Ebay, including the flex drive saws...motor, motor bracket, blade guard, blade bracket, switch, wings, miter gauge, throat inserts, handwheels, leg stand, and fence are all worth something...the better the condition the more they're worth. Sometimes the guts or body are worth something too but are usually cost prohibitive to ship. I've bought and sold 5 or 6 of them. All but one were sold for parts. My 13 year old son and I bought two for a total of $110 this spring and tore them apart and sold the parts on Ebay and pocketed about $175 to fund other tools or projects. There's not a better way to get familiar with these old saws than to tear one apart! :thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I have seen a mess of 113.xxx saws on CL going for cheap... Complete, and running decent. Older guys retiring, or guys my age moving and not taking stuff with them mostly...


----------

